# Oblivious haunted House (Home Haunt) 2015



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.510816239086341&type=1


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The textural and painting details are stunning. Very professional look to the entire set up.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent job. The whole set up was very well done and even the concept art from the beginning of the video was amazing. I was actually disappointed during the initial walk through that it was as short as it was since I was enjoying all the detail put into it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!
Kudos!


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

I know wish i could have it bigger but that all that would fit in that Barn !!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! I would be worrying if I would come out uncontaminated or even alive! Nice


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks guys for the kind words !!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome! The attention to detail is fit for a movie production. Great job!


----------



## deoblo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you !!


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

Did read correctly that this is a "home haunt?!" It looks more professional than some of the pro haunts I've been to. Very impressive.


----------

